# Paint & Wrap Fridge



## Ryan101 (9/10/15)

I've just got my first keg setup, grabed a bargain off Gumtree. Fridge was a little worse for wear so I gave it a sand & sprayed it gloss black with White Knight Rust Guard. I put plastic undercoat on the handle & the paint adheared perfectly. I didn't stop there though, I decided to wrap it & it came up a treat! I chose to matt laminate is so there are no fingerprints etc.


----------



## earle (9/10/15)

That looks great. You might like to give some more detail on the wrap as I'm guessing quite a few guys might be interested. :beer:


----------



## Ryan101 (9/10/15)

Thank Earle, I work at a sign company so I just looked for a high quality image I liked on Google & then printed it. To be specific its a HP latex digital printer & I printed it on Avery 2105 air release vinyl with Avery DOL 2100 matt laminate. Reasonably stright forward to apply (I used my microfibre car washing glove!)


----------



## Norto (9/10/15)

Ryan101,

Mate that looks fantastic , once I finish building my house I am gonna use this for inspiration. Thanks Mate.


----------



## Steve (9/10/15)

Very nice though I got a sore neck now.


----------



## Grainer (9/10/15)

Interested in the wrap ..OMG that is freakin awesome


----------



## dblunn (9/10/15)

I thought it may have been air brushed like the panel vans (root utes) of my youth!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (9/10/15)

I need to do something with my temp control brew fridge. Its good apart from being ugly on the outside. Tiny surface rust spots. So how about an online option for fridge raps? That would be cool. Design your own or pick from designs. B)


----------



## spog (9/10/15)

Holy snappin duck shit ! That is fukn awesome.
Gotta be the sharpest beer fridge I've ever seen,I'm guessing the " wrap " is a sticker ?.


----------



## Ryan101 (10/10/15)

Yes it's a sticker or SAV (self adhesive vinyl). You can ask any local sign shop in your area how much it will cost to do a print for you, generally it will be about $25 a square meter.


----------

